# La Spaziale Astro - thoughts



## neilos81 (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi all

I've been on the lookout for a grinder to replace a cheap Krups thing. Been looking at the sale forum for a few months but very little has come up locally. And most is slightly out of my price range (sub £200). Have seen a used Astro locally with few other details - £50. Cant found much info on the forum. Are these any good and is it worth the risk of 50 quid if there arent many details?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Haven't used that one. Assume it's an ex-cafe at that price?

From specs seems to be superjolly equivalent.

Definitely budget for a fresh set of burrs as safest to assume they are goosed. If the bearings are solid and looks otherwise in order you shouldn't go too far wrong for £80 incl burrs.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The Astro is a solid grinder from the Macap brand. Has it got the step less worm screw mechanism on it, as that is better than the stepped version. Check that it is not really nois, crush some new burrs in it and you will have a decent sub 100 grinder


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Macap do a worm screw conversion kit.


----------



## neilos81 (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. I'll take the chance if its still available....


----------

